

Host Wordpress Blog on Your RASPBERRY PI in 10 Mins - tadpoleonenter
http://sourceforge.net/projects/lemp-raspberry-pi/

======
ozy23378
Got this to work. But how do I make my home IP public so I can point a
domain/website?

